# Abso-bloody-lutely



## Theseus (Jul 9, 2012)

‘A kind of tmesis or, better, dystmesis involves the insertion of a word or phrase into another word, for added emphasis and often for humorous effect. The insertion may occur between the parts of a compound word, or between syllable boundaries but always preceding a stressed syllable (e.g. one would never say, "Ab-bloody-solutely", preferring "Abso-bloody-lutely"). It is also sometimes referred to as tumbarumba, possibly due to the popularity of tmesis in Australian English dialect (Tumbarumba, New South Wales being an Australian town), possibly or more probably due to the poem "Tumba Bloody Rumba" by John O'Grady, which includes several tmeses including "Tumba-bloody-rumba", "e-bloody-nough", and "kanga-bloody-roos".’
Modified from Wikipedia. See en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tmesis and for many examples in English read particularly ‘Examples of tmesis’ for emphasis.:devil::angry:


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

And you inevitably already have a _dystmesis_ site.

Greek tmesis is supposed to be the separation of the elements of a compound word, though Wikipedia has some updated material on that:
Tmesis in Ancient Greek is somewhat of a misnomer, since there is not necessarily a splitting of the prefix from the verb; rather the consensus now seems to be that the separate prefix or pre-verb reflects a stage in the language where the prefix had not yet joined on to the verb. There are many examples in Homer's epics, the Iliad and the Odyssey, both of which preserve archaic features. One common and oft-cited example is κατὰ δάκρυα λείβων kata dakrua leibōn "shedding tears", in which the pre-verb κατά kata "down" has not yet joined the verbal participle λείβων leibōn "shedding". In later Greek, these would combine to form the compound verb καταλείβων kataleibōn "shedding (in a downwards direction)".

Do we have tmesis in modern Greek?


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 9, 2012)

Τμήση;


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Do we have tmesis in modern Greek?


Πρόσεξε, Cadmian, η ερώτηση δεν είναι «Do we have _tmesis_ in modern Greek?». Εννοώ αν έχουμε τμήση στη νέα ελληνική (όπως π.χ. στα αγγλικά, δηλαδή να λέγαμε «εξε-κωλο-τάσεις») αφού μας λένε ότι καλά καλά δεν την είχαμε ούτε στα αρχαία.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πρόσεξε, Cadmian, η ερώτηση δεν είναι «Do we have _tmesis_ in modern Greek?». Εννοώ αν έχουμε τμήση στη νέα ελληνική (όπως π.χ. στα αγγλικά, δηλαδή να λέγαμε «εξε-κωλο-τάσεις») αφού μας λένε ότι καλά καλά δεν την είχαμε ούτε στα αρχαία.



Παρανόηση, αν και η αλήθεια είναι ότι από τη μεριά μου έχω πετύχει τον όρο κατά κύριο λόγο σε τεχνικά κείμενα.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 9, 2012)

_abso-fucking-lutely beautiful
απο-γαμώ-λυτα όμορφος_

αλλά ο δόκιμος όρος είναι expletive infixation,
στο wiktionary, το dystmesis διαγράφηκε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 9, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα στα ελληνικά. Ο μόνος δυνατός τρόπος για να σχηματίσεις τέτοιες λέξεις είναι να κοτσάρεις την ενδιάμεση στην αρχή (γαμωαπόλυτα ή υπεραπόλυτα)


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 9, 2012)

Να ένα που θυμήθηκα: 

-Όσες ταμπέλες κι αν κρεμάσουν, όλα αυτά τα cd είναι πολύ ακριβά για την τσέπη μου.
-...Και τα περισσότερα είναι σαβούρα! Νομίζουν πραγματικά ότι θα βρεθεί κορόιδο να τα αγοράσει; Στοιχηματίζω ότι θα υπάρχουν εδώ μέχρι κάποιος να τα δώσει σε εργοστάσιο ανακύκλισης!
-Ίσως τα αφήσουν να απο-cd-θενται, χαχαχα, το' πιασες;...Απο-συ-ντί-θενται!... χαχαχα...
(και αφού του φοράει ο άλλος τα σιντιά καπέλο)
-Είσαι απ-l.p.-στικά εύθικτος!

(Τσούκης, Γιώργος, ΝΟΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΝΗΣ, Θεσσαλονίκη, H2O BOOKS, Μάιος 2004)


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> αλλά ο δόκιμος όρος είναι expletive infixation,
> στο wiktionary, το dystmesis διαγράφηκε.



Excellent, my dear friend. So from our fixation with expletives we can now pass on to expletive infixation, which makes so much more sense than the most dismissible _dystmesis_.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 9, 2012)

expletive infix(ation) αθυρόστομο ένθημα ή intensifying infix επιτατικό ένθημα

στο _απο-cd-θενται_ λογοπαικτικό ένθημα


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως χρησιμοποιώ κανονικά το απι-καιγαμώ-στευτο = unbefuckinlievable. Κατηγορήστε με για αγγλιστή, λοιπόν!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 9, 2012)

Εγώ το βρίσκω κάργα αγγλισμό, γιατί δεν το βλέπω να λειτουργεί καλά στα ελληνικά. Πρώτα απ' όλα, είναι ξεκάθαρη μεταφορά σχήματος. Δεν είναι κάτι που λέμε στην καθημερινότητά μας και διείσδυσε στον λόγο. Δεν είναι καν σε χρήση από περίεργους, σαν αργκό. Ίσως γιατί μειώνει υπερβολικά την διαφάνεια των λέξεων, μιας και η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι προβληματική στην χρήση τέτοιων σχημάτων. Πρώτο που της λείπει είναι η δυνατότητα διπλοτονισμού. Π.χ. το abso-fuckin-lutely μπορεί και το κάνει αυτό γιατί είναι άbso-fάckin-lύtely, ενώ αν δεις το δικό σου, έχει μόνο έναν τόνο


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πρώτο που της λείπει είναι η δυνατότητα διπλοτονισμού. Π.χ. το abso-fuckin-lutely μπορεί και το κάνει αυτό γιατί είναι άbso-fάckin-lύtely, ενώ αν δεις το δικό σου, έχει μόνο έναν τόνο


Πολύ εύστοχη παρατήρηση.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 9, 2012)

και αν παρουσιαστής προσπαθήσει να μας το καθιερώσει,
στο τέλος θα μας μείνουν κάποιοι εξ ακοής νεολογισμοί,
αφού ο ακροατής θα εννοεί ενιαίο το μείγμα.

_Απίκο και γαμόστεφτος πήγες στην εκκλησιά,:inno:
μ' απογαμόλυτά 'στριψες στην πρώτην ακεφιά_ :s


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως χρησιμοποιώ κανονικά το απι-καιγαμώ-στευτο = unbefuckinlievable. Κατηγορήστε με για αγγλιστή, λοιπόν!





Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ το βρίσκω κάργα αγγλισμό, γιατί δεν το βλέπω να λειτουργεί καλά στα ελληνικά. [...]



Ipso-facto-
ly!  

Γενικά δεν λειτουργεί εύκολα στα ελληνικά, λεωγωτώρα, αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν σπάνιο όπως λέει ο Helle. 

Για το abso-fuckin-lutely, λογοπαικτικά μόνο: αψωλούτλι. :inno: 

Ευχ, Κάδμειε, το απο-cd-θεται το είχα ξαναδεί, με την απ-lp-στική απantiση ξεκαρδίστηκα!


----------



## Theseus (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks N, but I did know about the theories on tmesis in Ancient Greek, since the denial of the usage in Homer is now conventional orthodoxy &, I think, correctly so. I didn't want to introduce a red herring into my thread. Tmesis is now deliberately used in modern English poetry, like e.c. cummings 'she being Brand /-new; and you/thoroughly oiled the universal/ joint tested my gas felt of.. & , earlier, by Shakespeare, in Troilus and Cressida, who writes:- 'how dearly ever parted' (III.iii), for 'however dearly parted'. There is a poem by J. Keble about Pentecost in which he writes:- The Fires, That Rushed On Sinai Down/In Sudden Torrents Dread... The most comical, & forceful example I can think of is in the early Latin hexameter poet Ennius, who at the beginning of the Annals saw a phantom of Homer declaring that the real Homer was re-incarnated in the breast of Ennius. He wrote a famous line saxo *cere* comminuit *brum*, ‘he shattered his skull (cerebrum) with a rock', for an obvious effect. Virgil wrote in a tmesis 'talis Hyperboreo *septem* subiecta *trioni*, ‘beneath the Hyperborean sky’ (septentrioni) but he, like many Hellenistic Greek poets, made a conscious use of this literary figure.:);)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Πρώτο που της λείπει είναι η δυνατότητα διπλοτονισμού. Π.χ. το abso-fuckin-lutely μπορεί και το κάνει αυτό γιατί είναι άbso-fάckin-lύtely, ενώ αν δεις το δικό σου, έχει μόνο έναν τόνο





nickel said:


> Πολύ εύστοχη παρατήρηση.


Για εσάς που συνεχίζετε να αυταπατάστε πως το φαινόμενο δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει στη νεοελληνική, σας θυμίζω την ένθεση του εμφατικού «και» με επιδοτική λειτουργία:

οπωσ-και-δήποτε
εννο-και-είται
απο-και-κλείεται
απο-και-λύτως
Γατα-και-τάκια! :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2013)

Κάτα–και–πληκτικό!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 31, 2013)

Σόρι, αλλά αυτό είναι τσιτ, δεν πιάνεται. Εδώ δεν έχεις εμβόλιμη λέξη ανάμεσα σε δυο τυχαίες συλλαβές, έχεις το ενωτικό _και_ ανάμεσα στο πρώτο και δεύτερο συνθετικό της λέξης. Εκτός δηλαδή από το "εννο-και-είται" που δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ στην ζωή μου.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2013)

Άσ' τα αυτά , υπήρξε ολόκληρη φιλολογία περί αδυναμίας διπλοτονισμού κλπ η οποία τσιτ-ξετσίτ πήγε περίπατο.


----------



## Themis (Jul 31, 2013)

Σωστό, αλλά ο ημιδιπλοτονισμός των αγγλικών πολυσύλλαβων λέξεων βοηθάει πολύ. Δημιουργείται μια μικροπαύση που σε διευκολύνει να χώσεις κάποια γέμιση.


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2013)

Legen-wait for it-dary! 
(δεν ξέρω αν παίχτηκε στην Ελλάδα ποτέ το How I met your mother, αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να έβλεπα τη μετάφραση αυτού πιο πάνω)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 31, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Άσ' τα αυτά , υπήρξε ολόκληρη φιλολογία περί αδυναμίας διπλοτονισμού κλπ η οποία τσιτ-ξετσίτ πήγε περίπατο.



Έλα τώρα, το _από_ και το _όπως_ τονίζονται έτσι κι αλλιώς γιατί τα χωρίζεις με και. Εδώ δεν έχεις εμβόλιμη λέξη, απλά χωρίζεις την λέξη στα τονιζόμενα συνθετικά της. Εγώ με τσιτεράδες δεν παίζω.:twit:


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2013)

SBE said:


> Legen-wait for it-dery!
> (δεν ξέρω αν παίχτηκε στην Ελλάδα ποτέ το How I met your mother, αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να έβλεπα τη μετάφραση αυτού πιο πάνω)



From London-wait-for-it-gotta-find-it-on-the-map-first-derry?

Θρυλι—και-περίμεν-έρχεται—μυθικό! Φαντα—στάκα-λέω-στάκα—πληκτικό! Ημι—ταρατατζούμ—θεϊκό! :twit:

Προφορι-κι-όχι-γραφτά, εεε-και-ντάξ;

Μάκα γιακατίκι μικιλακαμέκε κοκορακακικιστικικάκα;


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2013)

Εύγε Δαεμάνε!


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 20, 2013)

> it's over, finished, finito, termi-fucking-nado!!!



Lucky Escape | Directed by Shane McCabe -> *1:38*

απόπειρα μετάφρασης: τελείωσε, τέρμα, τέλος, τε-γαμωτο-τέλεσται!!!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Έλα τώρα, το _από_ και το _όπως_ τονίζονται έτσι κι αλλιώς γιατί τα χωρίζεις με και. Εδώ δεν έχεις εμβόλιμη λέξη, απλά χωρίζεις την λέξη στα τονιζόμενα συνθετικά της.


Και στα αγγλικά ο κανόνας είναι ότι το πρόσθετο θα μπει στα όρια των μορφημάτων και (συνήθως, αν και όχι πάντα) πριν από την τονιζόμενη (ή κύρια τονιζόμενη) συλλαβή): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expletive_infixation και http://dexteroustongue.com/861/.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 4, 2015)

Ο κανόνας; Για ρίξε μερικά παραδείγματα, γιατί η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των χρήσεων που έχω συναντήσει είναι σε μη σύνθετες λέξεις και ακόμα και στις σύνθετες ο χωρισμός δεν γίνεται ανάμεσα στα συνθετικά (βλέπε και τίτλο νήματος).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2015)

Έχω βάλει δύο λινκ, όπως είδες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 4, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως είμαι με τον Έλλη, και σα να μου φαίνεται ότι ο Ζάζουλας το τραβάει από τις τρίχες για να φανεί ότι και καλά γίνεται στα ελλήνικος ('νταξ', κάάάάτι γίνεται, σχετικοπαρόμοιο, κουτσαστραβά, μπορείς να κάνεις μέχρι και διατριβη, αλλά να πεις ότι το χρησιμοποιούμε άνετα και στα ελληνικά; ε, καμία σχέση κτγμ).


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 4, 2015)

Από το προχτεσινό Ράδιο Αρβύλα: μια εφημερίδα κυκλοφόρησε με πρωτοσέλιδο τίτλο «ΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΡΟΥ*FUCK*ΗΣΕ», και ο Γιώργος Αυτιάς το διάβασε «τους βαρουφούσκησε» :-D

Εντωμεταξύ προσπαθώ να προσθέσω το _A Fish Called Wanda_ όπου ακούγεται ένα πανηγυρικότατο «unbe-fucking-lievable» στο 1:17:02, αλλά δεν το καταφέρνω. Τέλος πάντων, την ξέρετε την ταινία


----------

